# Treadmill advice...



## Newtothis (Oct 16, 2011)

For better fitness would you go for manual or motorised when buying a treadmill.... Amanda x


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd just go running outside 

Sorry, I just don't get exercise machines, I much prefer being in the fresh air. It's cheaper, and if you get the right gear you can go in any weather, I actually enjoy running in the rain! 

Arrange to go with a friend if you're worried about safety on dark evenings.

Just thought I'd suggest it!


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 16, 2011)

Pigeon said:


> I'd just go running outside
> 
> Sorry, I just don't get exercise machines, I much prefer being in the fresh air. It's cheaper, and if you get the right gear you can go in any weather, I actually enjoy running in the rain!
> 
> ...



It is something I've considered - I dp want to start jogging next year but wanted a treadmill to start with.... Amanda x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2011)

I have to agree with Pigeon about treadmills, but I do understand why some people might want to improve their confidence before running out of doors. I think the main thing to bear in mind about treadmills is that, to get a good quality one, they are pretty expensive, so it's a big outlay for something that may start gathering dust if you decide it's not for you. They are slightly better on your joints than running on pavements as they provide a small degree of cushioning, but running on them is very different to running out of doors. Keeping wihtin the confines of the machine involves more 'balancing' than road/park running, yet the treadmill doesn't provide the variety of terrain that a park does.

If I was going to spend quite a bit of money on a gym machine I would actually go for a rowing machine. This gives an excellent aerobic and full body workout without stressing joints - running can lead to injury and mostly exercises the legs. So how about considering rowing instead of running? 

Here is an old thread where treadmills were debated in the past (and I see from reading it that I said pretty much the same thing then!):

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=12987


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I have to agree with Pigeon about treadmills, but I do understand why some people might want to improve their confidence before running out of doors. I think the main thing to bear in mind about treadmills is that, to get a good quality one, they are pretty expensive, so it's a big outlay for something that may start gathering dust if you decide it's not for you. They are slightly better on your joints than running on pavements as they provide a small degree of cushioning, but running on them is very different to running out of doors. Keeping wihtin the confines of the machine involves more 'balancing' than road/park running, yet the treadmill doesn't provide the variety of terrain that a park does.
> 
> If I was going to spend quite a bit of money on a gym machine I would actually go for a rowing machine. This gives an excellent aerobic and full body workout without stressing joints - running can lead to injury and mostly exercises the legs. So how about considering rowing instead of running?
> 
> ...



Hi Alan, never thought of a rowing machine but I've always considered that a man's machine; if you know what I mean . As you know I value you're advice and have just bought a branded and quite expensive pair of trainers; do you think that a treadmill does the same as a cross-trainer; already have one of those.. what is good for uppper body? Big hug. Amanda x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2011)

Rowing machines are definitely not just for men  I can understand that you probably don't want to end up looking like Matthew Pinsent, but that's highly unlikely if you are just using the rower. It has an advantage over a treadmill or cross-trainer in that it will really help improve your abdominal muscles, as well as tone your legs and arms and build aerobic fitness. It ranks alongside swimming as one of the best all round fitness machines. 

I would say a cross trainer is better than a treadmill actually, but I am biased in that I don't like treadmills much! Cross trainers use your upper body more and are low-impact. A Nordic stepper is pretty good for fitness too, and probably cheaper than a treadmill. If I could afford one though, I would get a rowing machine for the days when I wasn't going out running.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Rowing machines are definitely not just for men  I can understand that you probably don't want to end up looking like Matthew Pinsent, but that's highly unlikely if you are just using the rower. It has an advantage over a treadmill or cross-trainer in that it will really help improve your abdominal muscles, as well as tone your legs and arms and build aerobic fitness. It ranks alongside swimming as one of the best all round fitness machines.
> 
> I would say a cross trainer is better than a treadmill actually, but I am biased in that I don't like treadmills much! Cross trainers use your upper body more and are low-impact. A Nordic stepper is pretty good for fitness too, and probably cheaper than a treadmill. If I could afford one though, I would get a rowing machine for the days when I wasn't going out running.



I'm going to have a look for a rowing machine on ebay...something not too hefty. My son will be able to use it too; he needs to build up muscle. Thanks Alan, I'll let you know. Amanda x


----------



## Copepod (Oct 16, 2011)

Another vote for walking / jogging / running outdoors. Personally I find it much easier to go at my on pace on pavements or grass, than risk falling / tripping on a treadmill conveyor belt. 

Most people start by alternating walking with jogging and gradually build up the ratio of jogging to walking eg Race for Life has dowloadable plans for those aiming to walk or jog or run 5km or beginners, intermediate and advanced for 10km from this page http://www.raceforlife.org/health-and-training/Training.aspx

Parkruns are free & friendly 5km runs every Saturday morning, including Canon Hill Park, Edgbaston and Brueton Park, Solihull. see http://www.parkrun.com/events/uk/westmidlands


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 16, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Another vote for walking / jogging / running outdoors. Personally I find it much easier to go at my on pace on pavements or grass, than risk falling / tripping on a treadmill conveyor belt.
> 
> Most people start by alternating walking with jogging and gradually build up the ratio of jogging to walking eg Race for Life has dowloadable plans for those aiming to walk or jog or run 5km or beginners, intermediate and advanced for 10km from this page http://www.raceforlife.org/health-and-training/Training.aspx
> 
> Parkruns are free & friendly 5km runs every Saturday morning, including Canon Hill Park, Edgbaston and Brueton Park, Solihull. see http://www.parkrun.com/events/uk/westmidlands



I am currently doing 10,000 steps a day - brisk walking. I am looking at working up to jogging but I know I'm a long way off. Amanda x


----------



## Copepod (Oct 16, 2011)

Jogging begins with as little as the distance between 2 lamp posts - well worth trying within your excellent 10,000 steps.


----------



## daisymoo84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Amanda,

If you do decide to buy any equipment I recommend ebay as you can search by distance and drive and collect. I don't think everyone knows this and I've picked up some great bargains - a manual treadmill for 99p and a rowing machine for ?2.50. Def a cheaper way to see if you get on with them! 

xx


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 20, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> I am currently doing 10,000 steps a day - brisk walking. I am looking at working up to jogging but I know I'm a long way off. Amanda x



You could consider a local running club - many cater for beginners and are willing to let you try it before joining.

Richard


----------

